# For Jeff 0 ;-)~



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Sent to me by Msgt USMC....says these guys are Marines?! Nah...maybe just some ******* fun on a Saturday afternoon


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Speechless!!!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Dang, an *almost* Darwin Award candidate. Better try archery next time.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Seems real, but there was no kick on the gun when it was fired


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm glad someone else caught that!! And body armor or not, you would of seen MUCH MORE reaction from him, trust me getting shot in body armor doesn't mean it doesn't hurt..... or that you will get hurt.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Seems real, but there was no kick on the gun when it was fired


There is always ONE buzz killl in the crowd  But Todd you're right I didn't see a recoil either. Hmmm. But that wound looks real. Ouch!! That's going to leave a mark when he sobers up :-\"


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Sent to me by Msgt USMC....says these guys are Marines?! Nah...maybe just some ******* fun on a Saturday afternoon


I could think of better things to do with my extra time.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice. I don't know anyone that would do that.:-\":-\":-\":-\"


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Nice. I don't know anyone that would do that.:-\":-\":-\":-\"


At least not sober ;-)~


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OR, sober with two kevlar vests on, one backwards. Not that I know anyone stupid.....er.......bored enough to do such foolish shit.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> OR, sober with two kevlar vests on, one backwards. Not that I know anyone stupid.....er.......bored enough to do such foolish shit.


roflmao....=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've "heard" that blank shot out of a M14 from 15-20 ft will catch a BDU coat on fire. 8-[8-[


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I've "heard" that blank shot out of a M14 from 15-20 ft will catch a BDU coat on fire. 8-[8-[


Wasn't there someone from one of the companies (maybe second chance?) Who'd shoot himself in the chest at demos to prove the vest effectiveness? I seem to remember him doing it
dozens of times?


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

I work at a hardware/feed store and we have a neighboring convenience store. There was a guy that used to work there that actually did just that. His brother got a job with the New Orleans pd and when they issued his vest him and his brother wanted to make sure it worked so they pulled out his standard issure 9mm and shot each other. And yeah pretty fukn stupid. He had a wicked ass bruise on his stomach kept the bullet and walked around every where with it. I asked why didnt they just hang it on a tree and shoot it he says we didnt think of that.​


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

OMG, I'm not even sure if boredom is a good answer for that kind of stupidity...just wow.

As for a 9mm, at close range on the older vests we had puncture, I haven't had the chance to shoot a new Gen.3 vest (not sense in paying for those plates since it's brand new) but we didn't use a person as a "test dummy" (NO PUN INTENDED)

I don't care if they say it can stop a .50 cal from a Desert Eagle at close range, no way in hell would I let someone shoot me in the chest.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

natural selection


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> OMG, I'm not even sure if boredom is a good answer for that kind of stupidity...just wow.
> 
> As for a 9mm, at close range on the older vests we had puncture, I haven't had the chance to shoot a new Gen.3 vest (not sense in paying for those plates since it's brand new) but we didn't use a person as a "test dummy" (NO PUN INTENDED)
> 
> I don't care if they say it can stop a .50 cal from a Desert Eagle at close range, no way in hell would I let someone shoot me in the chest.


no you can call them dummys I damn sure did. I was like man that's ****ing stupid. He just laughed and said yeah pretty much.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Sent to me by Msgt USMC....says these guys are Marines?! Nah...maybe just some ******* fun on a Saturday afternoon


Why would being ******** exclude them from being Marines?


----------

